# Startplatz  SKS Bike-Marathon Sundern



## Klamey (5. März 2018)

Habe zwei Startplätze für den Marathon  (55 Km)in Sundern ab zugeben


----------



## rokl58 (10. März 2018)

Klamey schrieb:


> Habe zwei Startplätze für den Marathon  (55 Km)in Sundern ab zugeben



Schaue mal bitte in Dein Postfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (10. März 2018)

Klamey schrieb:


> Habe zwei Startplätze für den Marathon  (55 Km)in Sundern ab zugeben



Hallo,

Ist einer der beiden Startplätze noch zu haben?  Hätte Interesse. 

Gruß


----------



## Klamey (13. März 2018)

Moin 
Sorry. Habe es erst heute Morgen gesehen 
Ja die beiden Plätze sind noch zu haben


----------



## rokl58 (13. März 2018)

Habe Dir einen Bericht geschickt. Schaue doch bitte in Dein Postfach (Unterhaltungen).


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (13. März 2018)

Klamey schrieb:


> Moin
> Sorry. Habe es erst heute Morgen gesehen
> Ja die beiden Plätze sind noch zu haben



Hi Klamey,

Habe dir auch eine Nachricht geschickt .

Gruß Markus


----------



## VF1 (28. März 2018)

Hallo,

hab noch einen Startplatz für SKS Bike-Marathon (30 Km) abzugeben.

LG Volker


----------



## zweikreise (29. März 2018)

Hallo
Habe noch einen Startplatz 30 km abzugeben
VG Werner


----------



## Joostjuh (11. April 2018)

Ich suche noch een startplatz für den 55 km Sudern.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## pollux8 (19. April 2018)

Hallo,Ist einer der Startplätze 55/100 km noch zu haben ?


----------



## FForsbacher (21. April 2018)

Biete einen Startplatz für die 55KM an, da ich leider nicht starten kann. Bei Interesse können wir die Umschreibung relativ schnell durchführen. Einfach kurz schreiben oder anrufen 01522-2877940. Beste Grüße, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK96 (23. April 2018)

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Startplatz für die Marathon Strecke abzugeben.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Timsky (23. April 2018)

Da schließe ich mich mal an.
Bin leider am 28. ebenfalls verhindert und biete einen Startplatz für die 55/100km-Runde.
Das Startgeld von 32€ könnte per Paypal oder Überweisung erstattet werden.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Andreas1974 (25. April 2018)

Hy, suche noch einen Startplatz für die 55 km. Runde am Samstag.
0177-2768155
Danke


----------



## FForsbacher (26. April 2018)

Hi, mein Startplatz (55KM) ist weg. Viel Spaß Andreas


----------



## christoph1976 (12. März 2019)

Gibt es noch Startplätze für Sundern?
Grüße Christoph


----------



## Joostjuh (12. März 2019)

Ich suche wie letzte Jahr auch wieder ein Startplatz.
Ich höre es gerne 
Gruß Joost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klamey (17. März 2019)

Nein leider nicht


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (22. März 2019)

Servus zusammen!
Auf Grund einer Verletzung biete ich meinen Startplatz für die 55/100 km Runde an. Preis 30€. Umschreiben sollte kein Problem sein. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## StefanF. (22. März 2019)

......

EDIT: Startplatz ist weg


----------



## Toblerone (25. März 2019)

Hallo Stefan, würde den Startplatz 30 Km gerne erwerben, aber keine Ahnung wie ich an Deine PN komme?
Danke für die Antwort!
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TitusLE (26. März 2019)

Toblerone schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie ich an Deine PN komme


Du klickst links auf seinen Usernamen und in dem sich dann öffnenden Fenster auf "Unterhaltung beginnen". Du hast in den 17 Jahren, die du jetzt hier angemeldet bist echt noch nie eine PN verschickt?


----------



## FirstGeneration (26. März 2019)

Tja, das mag einigen von euch neu sein, aber es gibt auch noch etliche Leute, die hatten in ihrer Jugend kein Handy, kein Internet, zum verabreden etc. ist man direkt zu seinen Freunden gefahren und hat sich abgestimmt und so weiter.
Was ich damit sagen will - für viele von euch gehört das "hier" schlicht als normal dazu, einige -wie ich- sind da aber erst später reingewachsen und nutzen solche Foren wie hier nur sehr, sehr selten. Insofern kann ich Thomas schon verstehen ...


----------



## StefanF. (26. März 2019)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, würde den Startplatz 30 Km gerne erwerben, aber keine Ahnung wie ich an Deine PN komme?
> Danke für die Antwort!
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

es hatte sich bereits jemand vor Dir per PN bei mir gemeldet, der den Startplatz haben möchte. 
Sollte dieser wieder Erwartend abspringen, melde ich mich bei Dir.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2019)

vielleicht sollten alle die nichts mehr zu vergeben haben, bzw. nichts mehr suchen ihre beiträge bearbeiten und leeren ( . ).
dann wird das ganze auch etwas übersichtlicher.


----------



## Otzi (1. April 2019)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand einen Startplatz für Sundern 55/100 km abzugeben? Bitte Nachricht per PN

Gruß Otzi


----------



## NeoRC (14. April 2019)

suche noch einen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz.
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (14. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche noch zwei Startplätze für Sundern: Entweder 2 Startpläzte für die 30er Runde oder 2 Startplätze für die 55er Runde. Falls jemand welche abzugeben hat - gerne auch kurzfristig, würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (15. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich hätte einen Startplatz für die 55/100 Km Strecke abzugeben.
Umschreiben sollte funktionieren.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## NeoRC (15. April 2019)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte einen Startplatz für die 55/100 Km Strecke abzugeben.
> Umschreiben sollte funktionieren.
> Bei Interesse PN.



Bin dabei. PM ist raus. Danke


----------



## general-easy (15. April 2019)

Würde für meine Frau auch noch einen 30km Platz nehmen falls jemand abspringt.


----------



## Klamey (16. April 2019)

Moin 
Suche für einen Bekannten noch einen Startplatz.


----------



## metalzwerg (21. April 2019)

Guten Morgen,

hat jemand noch einen Startplatz für die 100km Runde zu viel? 

Liebe Grüße und schöne Ostertage


----------



## Schwitte (21. April 2019)

Zufällig gestern jemand bei der Streckenbesichtigung dabei gewesen?
Selbe Strecke wie 2018?
Wichtig für das Bunkern der Trinkflaschen. 

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## incchi (23. April 2019)

Hallo,
hat noch jemand Interesse an einem Startplatz für die 55 oder 100 km Runde?
Habe leider andere Verpflichtungen und würde diesen daher abgeben.

Gruß,
Martin.


----------



## Renn Maus (24. April 2019)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Zufällig gestern jemand bei der Streckenbesichtigung dabei gewesen?
> Selbe Strecke wie 2018?
> Wichtig für das Bunkern der Trinkflaschen.
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus!



Mich würde beim vorausgesagten Wetter auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit interessieren, zwecks richtiger Materialwahl und Klamottenauswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (24. April 2019)

(Bis zu) 15°C und ja nachdem wie schnell oder lang du fährst fast trocken (von oben), so der Stand heute.
Die paar Schäuerchen werden bis Samstag nicht viel anrichten. Der Boden ist viel zu trocken, staubt es nicht so.


----------



## Nelkenberg (26. April 2019)

Habe noch einen Startplatz für den Fun Marathon abzugeben. Gerne per PN


----------



## Nelkenberg (26. April 2019)

Ist vergeben, euch viel Erfolg


----------



## fauXpa5 (26. April 2019)

2 Startplätze für die 30km Runde abzugeben.


----------

